

Paul Graham Talk - Frighteningly Ambitious Startup Ideas [video] - beniaminmincu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ITLdmfdLI

======
Jun8
He mentions the Malkovich room at YC, a half floor. Has anyone seen it?

